

NYC approves ban on sugary drinks over 16 oz. - thejerz
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/14/nyregion/health-board-approves-bloombergs-soda-ban.html?_r=0

======
username3
What's stopping people from buying two 16 oz. drinks?

~~~
eitally
Hopefully nothing.

